# How is Ms Caddy doing???



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Stacy, how are you & little Ms Caddy holding up? Anywhere near close to those babies coming out yet??

It's the 29th already (well, in this part of the world anyways). Did I get it wrong, or did we think her date might be the 28th?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Stacy, how are you & little Ms Caddy holding up? Anywhere near close to those babies coming out yet??
> 
> It's the 29th already (well, in this part of the world anyways). Did I get it wrong, or did we think her date might be the 28th?[/B]


Jacqui, that is so funny. I was just thinking about Caddy!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Me three! I've been wondering all day how she was doing. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Me too. I was getting ready to go to bed and thought I'd check in and see if there was any word yet. She's not due until the 30th.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

awww Caddy (and I) feel so loved!

Caddy hasn't had her pups yet, I think she's determined to make me wait until until the very last minute! She is due on sunday. She's been sleeping with me in a bed so I can hear if she starts nesting, etc, but so far, nothing. 

Thank you for asking! I have my camera all ready to go so I'll be sure to take lots of pics of the little babies!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm going to bed now. Nighty nite all


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I was checking in right before bed too!!

Hang in there and c'mon Caddy, don't make mama wait too long!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I just got up and wondering how she was doing...
Lots of kisses to sweet Caddy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Kiss my little BLIMPALICIOUS for moi - and remember I have a well developed GAG reflex so no close up shots of the birth canal . May I be Godmummy ? - I LOVE puppies . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> awww Caddy (and I) feel so loved!
> 
> Caddy hasn't had her pups yet, I think she's determined to make me wait until until the very last minute! She is due on sunday. She's been sleeping with me in a bed so I can hear if she starts nesting, etc, but so far, nothing.
> 
> Thank you for asking! I have my camera all ready to go so I'll be sure to take lots of pics of the little babies![/B]


Well I guess that will be have to be ok - I have Monday off (your Sunday) so can you please make sure she doesn't drag this out? I'd really like to celebrate her babies before I have to go back to work - could you maybe ask Caddy to be a bit more considerate of us in a different time-zone? Thanks alot :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Ooh, this is so exciting, I cant wait, I hope your batteries are fully charged in that camera...haha. They are going to be just beautiful. I hope she doesnt hold on too long.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Can't wait, can't wait!!!!! Lots of pictures please. :wub: 

Marsha


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- we all waiting anxiously -- like they were our own puppies. 

Has her temp started to drop yet?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Well I guess that will be have to be ok - I have Monday off (your Sunday) so can you please make sure she doesn't drag this out? I'd really like to celebrate her babies before I have to go back to work - could you maybe ask Caddy to be a bit more considerate of us in a different time-zone? Thanks alot :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


 :smrofl: ohh. i'm sure she'll make you top priority.... :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I have a well developed GAG reflex so no close up shots of the birth canal[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Me, too, Sarah!!

Stacy - I can hardly wait! This is such a special event. I will be thinking of you and the Blimp.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, Sunday!!! I hope it's a smooth delivery for Ms Caddy :grouphug: 
I can't wait to see her babies' pictures


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been thinking about momma Caddy for the last couple days, I'm just so excited to see the babies. Stacy you are sooooo lucky


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Yes -- we all waiting anxiously -- like they were our own puppies.
> 
> Has her temp started to drop yet?[/B]


No, her temp hasn't dropped significantly yet. She's been about 98.5-99.4 for the last week, went up to 100.5 and is now at 99.5ish. The pups have started to line up and I thought for SURE it was going to be last night because she kept staring at her bottom with a look of surprise on her face. but alas... it's 11:23 am where I am at and no nesting behavior, panting, etc. Every time I look over at her, i see her tummy moving in all kinds of directions, LOL! I took a little video of it so I'll see if I can get it uploaded.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444766
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont' worry, the pics will be G rated. This has been sooo mcuh fun sharing this with everyone! 



> Omg, Sunday!!! I hope it's a smooth delivery for Ms Caddy :grouphug:
> I can't wait to see her babies' pictures  [/B]


One thing you can be sure is that there will be LOTS of pics, LOL!



> I've been thinking about momma Caddy for the last couple days, I'm just so excited to see the babies. Stacy you are sooooo lucky[/B]


I feel lucky that Dian let me have caddy and went very much out of her way to make sure Caddy was bred successfully. (thank you Dian!) 

It means a lot that everybody has been supportive! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Kiss my little BLIMPALICIOUS for moi - and remember I have a well developed GAG reflex so no close up shots of the birth canal . May I be Godmummy ? - I LOVE puppies . Sarah[/B]


of course you can be godmummy! They'd love that! Well, if they were actually born yet, they'd love it. 

I'll make sure I don't get any disgusting pics for you. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a video of blimpie's belly, if anyone wants to see it! 
You can see a baby kicking 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mZqOZaSzLU


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck, Stacy and Caddy. I hope all goes well tomorrow, or whenever they show up. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow! How cool is that!!! Thanks for sharing Stacy!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Stacy, boy do I know what that looks like. They can be brutal in there. Often when Jasmine's babies would kick her, she would grunt and sigh like "when are they gonna be out of my belly?" Poor Caddy..I'm sure she's ready to get them out!

Andrea


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

That was a neat video! thanks for posting it. Best of luck to you and ms caddy :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> LOL Stacy, boy do I know what that looks like. They can be brutal in there. Often when Jasmine's babies *would* kick her, she would grunt and sigh like "when are they gonna be out of my belly?" Poor Caddy..I'm sure she's ready to get them out!
> 
> Andrea[/B]


OK Andrea you used the word would (bold above), did Jasmine have her babies?

Thanks for sharing the video Stacy. It was sooooooo cute.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!! The video was soooo neat!!! I am sure Caddy is ready to go at any minute..I can't wait til the babies come and she is back to herself again! I hope everything goes well during the birth of the babies!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That was really cool, Stacy. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is soooo exciting! can hardly wait!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing!!!

Stacy,

The video is really neat. Thanks for sharing. I keep checking up to see if there are any babies yet, but not yet. 

Good luck to you and Caddy, I hope all goes well and you have happy healthy babies and mom!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> That was really cool, Stacy. Thanks for the video.[/B]


You're welcome! The hubby didn't believe me you could SEE the puppies kicking so I took that video for him. He's pulling his macho thing where he refuses to watch her belly, LOL




> This is soooo exciting! can hardly wait!!![/B]


I can' hardly wait either *looks pointedly at Caddy* 



**watches caddy go back to sleep**


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

That video is very cool! But I couldn't help but thinking how funny it is that the whole group of us (myself included) are all excited to see a little bump. Other people just would not understand. 

I can't imagine how exciting it is for you, Stacy!

Josie says: Don't even think about it mommy, I'm not havin' no babies. 
Mommy says: Don't worry Josie, you don't even have the equipment to have babies.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

It´s midnight in Mexico City and we are anxiously waiting to hear about the new mommy and babies. 
Stacy, i wish you the best. I hope Caddy is comfortable and she has a fast and happy delivery! 
I CAN´T wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

1 a.m. here, I am so excited!! I'm going to bed now and hope to read that the babies are in the world tomorrow, all healthy and happy!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope everything goes smoothly. I don't think you are going to sleep tonight but it will be all worth it :grouphug: I can't wait to see them :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It's 6.35 pm Sunday night here .......... that means by MY time, the babies should be well on their way! Just teasing!

Stacy, I wish you and Caddy ALL the luck in the world!! :grouphug: and of course your Lucy, the Crazy one, kids & the hubby.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I woke up early this morning and one of the first things I thought was "This is Caddy's due date!" I pray everything goes well and there's healthy puppies!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Stacy, be sure to put a posting everywhere possible on the forum. I really don't want to miss it.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm lazy this morning and just logged on. I expected to find a post about new puppies........Stacy, you must be very anxious.......I bet you're not getting anything done..........just waiting..........

I'm taking the girls to a Dog Party but as soon as we get back I'll check for good news!

:grouphug: 

Cathy A


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> I have a video of blimpie's belly, if anyone wants to see it!
> You can see a baby kicking
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mZqOZaSzLU[/B]


wow... that is so amazing! :aktion033:  thanks for sharing this with all of us
i have been also wondering how ms caddy was doing...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm lazy this morning and just logged on. I expected to find a post about new puppies........Stacy, you must be very anxious.......I bet you're not getting anything done..........just waiting..........
> 
> I'm taking the girls to a Dog Party but as soon as we get back I'll check for good news!
> 
> ...


I told you you'd be one of the first know! caddy is sprawled out right next to me, not looking like she's planning on having puppies anytime soon. I am very anxious and I'm sure Caddy is sick of me staring at her intently every 5 min, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I jsut wanted to thank everyone for your wonderful words and support! It really means a lot and has been sooo much fun sharing this with you! *hugs you all*


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I jsut wanted to thank everyone for your wonderful words and support! It really means a lot and has been sooo much fun sharing this with you! *hugs you all*[/B]


Oh, this is exciting! I didn't know that you were expecting puppies today until I saw this thread. Good luck! I hope all goes smoothly!

BinnieBee


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445487
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, my little Miss Caddy is expecting her first litter. The dad is the dad of Andrea's Ace, Ch Sinphony of Venice Myheartiscallingme aka Hero. We know there are at least four pups, so i"m hoping they are all born healthy! Her official due date is today and I keep waiting and waiting.... 

And Waiting.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Tick tock, tick tock. I'd be a nervous wreck. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm excited too ... 

Today is the 30th - this officially makes her 'OVER DUE" ... :new_shocked: come on Caddy girl - push push push ... maybe if she got up and walked instead of lying that blimp body of hers around she may go into labor (just kidding) ...

Just let Caira and Lucy bug her a bit ... :innocent:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm excited too ...
> 
> Today is the 30th - this officially makes her 'OVER DUE" ... :new_shocked: come on Caddy girl - push push push ... maybe if she got up and walked instead of lying that blimp body of hers around she may go into labor (just kidding) ...
> 
> Just let Caira and Lucy bug her a bit ... :innocent:[/B]


haha, you jsut want to know if she has any girls!

Want to see what brand of torture Caira inflicts? here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7Oqj_tc4us 

She never changes!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha she is soooo hyper !!

I love it when you tell her to leave Caddy alone - she puts her nose down (just for a second) ..

I think she must be related to my mum's dog - he is just like that apparently - plus he jumps up and takes a bite into noses - faces etc


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Just checking in to see if you heard the pitter patter of little paws yet?!
:biggrin: GOOD LUCK STACY AND CADDY!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I told you you'd be one of the first know! caddy is sprawled out right next to me, not looking like she's planning on having puppies anytime soon. I am very anxious and I'm sure Caddy is sick of me staring at her intently every 5 min, LOL!
[/QUOTE]

We're back and I can't believe there are no puppies yet! C'mon Caddy, you must want to get those darn puppies out........PUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!

:grouphug: 

Cathy A


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

puuuuuuussssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hard, Caddy!!!! Mommie Stacy needs a break from staring at you!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Stacy,

I can only imagine what is going on at your house right now. Can't wait for the big announcement. Your news is going to be wayyyyy better than mine.

Saying prayers that all goes well for Ms Caddy and her babies, and of course you too. I haven't been on SM too much lately. Been busy watching certain little paws around here. LOL


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Just came back and no pups yet??? I guess they want to be October babies :innocent:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> puuuuuuussssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hard, Caddy!!!! Mommie Stacy needs a break from staring at you!!!![/B]


She's not listening *sighs* 


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> I can only imagine what is going on at your house right now. Can't wait for the big announcement. Your news is going to be wayyyyy better than mine.
> 
> Saying prayers that all goes well for Ms Caddy and her babies, and of course you too. I haven't been on SM too much lately. Been busy watching certain little paws around here. LOL[/B]


And i want to hear all about those little paws!!! Did Linda bring him back to you??



> Just came back and no pups yet??? I guess they want to be October babies :innocent:[/B]


Yep, they will be October babies, for sure. Unless she has them in the next 2 hours, 48 mins.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Hopefully Caddy won't decide to have her pups in the middle of the night and you'll get a good nights sleep. I'll check SM first thing in the morning just in case. lol

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in. It is Oct 1, 6:35AM. I think today is the day for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Still no puppies yet?!

Wow, she is really holding on. I hope she has a smooth and easy delivery. I know how anxious and nervous you must be, I know I was!!

Hope to hear news of her having her puppies here soon!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess no middle of the night babies. I bet Stacy didn't sleep much though. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

Cathy A


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK - it's 8am Monday morning....and nothing yet? I'll be back....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> OK - it's 8am Monday morning....and nothing yet? I'll be back....[/B]


it's actually 10.13 pm Monday night by MY time! LOL

Where are the babies!

Caddy honey, you just take your sweet time, if those babies need more time in the oven, thats fine - you're just making everyone wait darling - but that's ok, its a womans prerogative ......

Good luck!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OK, it is now 11:00am EST. Just checking in.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

STILL no puppies, can you believe it? although I think we're getting REALLY close here. And would I get so lucky that caddy has the pups when my vet office is OPEN??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hope you don't have to wait much longer ...
GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY !!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Just checking on you Caddy baby. Wishing you luck and a smooth delivery. :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Ahh!! the suspense is killing me!! Good Luck Caddy!! You can do it!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I pray everything goes smoothly for Caddy. rayer: Can't wait!!! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok I'm pretty sure we're going to have puppies today. I think Caddy is in the first part of labor, I'll keep everyone posted! It's about time, that is all i can say!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Ok I'm pretty sure we're going to have puppies today. I think Caddy is in the first part of labor, I'll keep everyone posted! It's about time, that is all i can say![/B]


 :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

have a smooth delievery, caddy. we're all pushing for you. :biggrin: 

oh...and their birth stones get to be PINK!! YAY!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

:aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :smpullhair: I am sooo excited, YAY, they are coming!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Oh how exciting!!!! :chili: :chili: Stacy, when they're being born - maybe you could start a new thread, so I don't miss anything!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yay :aktion033: , 12:29PM EST, are they here yet


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah!! Is your husband home? Is he the "attending" physician? I'd love to see a human Dr. attend a doggie birth. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> STILL no puppies, can you believe it? although I think we're getting REALLY close here. And would I get so lucky that caddy has the pups when my vet office is OPEN??[/B]


I am keeping my fingers crossed for this scenario!!
Poor Caddy she must be about to pop!
:grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!! :chili: Good Luck Caddy!!


----------



## princessmuffy (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my goodness-how exciting good luck Caddy and Stacy!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

The suspense is killing me. :smpullhair: I haven't been this excited since waiting for my daughter to give birth to my grandson. :new_shocked: 

Come on Caddy. You can do it!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how exciting.... Maybe start a new thread so we'll be sure to know!!! Best wishes for a smooth delivery!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh my goodness-how exciting good luck Caddy and Stacy![/B]


Hey, doesn't this make Boss an uncle? :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

what is going on????!!


----------



## princessmuffy (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww how cool! I'm super excited for you guys and so is Boss........


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm just checking in for an update. We're thinking about you, Stacy - and of course we are thinking about the little mama!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY CADDY!!! Prayers for a fast and smooth delivery!!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Punkin's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Waiting with 'baited breath' for an update on puppies?!


----------

